# IH 424 hydraulic filter



## grumpy54 (Jul 19, 2014)

Is there a part no. For a international 424 hydraulic filter?


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't find a filter for a 424 anywhere odd because I searched IH, Farmall and case 
the only filters for the hydraulics are these models

PT#Number: CP2726 
Model(s): 
454, 474, 475, 484, 485, 574, 584, 585, 674, 684, 685, 784, 785, 884, 885 

Hydraulic Filter/ Hydraulic steering


----------

